# compile kernel: libc.a: No such file or directory



## polhallen (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all 

Using 9.2-RELEASE after updating /usr/src, next `make buildkernel KERNCONF=NEW` when I do `make install KERNCONF=NEW` I have:

```
===> share/info (install)
===> lib (install)
===> lib/csu/i386-elf (install)
install -o root -g wheel  -m 444 crti.o crtn.o gcrt1.o crt1.o Scrt1.o /usr/lib
===> lib/libc (install)
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libc.a /usr/lib
install: libc.a: No such file or directory
*** [_libinstall] Error code 71

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libc.
*** [realinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** [realinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

*A*ny idea to solve the problem?

*T*hanks*.*

Pol


----------



## deflected (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi @polhallen,

You must call: `make installkernel KERNCONF=NEW`.


----------



## polhallen (Nov 29, 2013)

@deflected, thanks 

Pol


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 29, 2013)

Unfortunately the advice @deflected gave is not entirely correct. Sure, in the end you need to install the kernel before you can use it, but it will need to be built before you can install it. And considering that you're having problems with the build process...

The best way to start building a kernel is to clean up /usr/obj. My guess is that there may have been some left overs from a previous run. Just clear out the directory and then try again; so using the `# make buildkernel KERNCONF=NEW` command.

Some things to keep in mind: both /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf can both influence how the kernel (and the world) are to be built. So it might be a good idea to check these files as well.

Finally; how exactly did you set up your kernel configuration? If the problem persists then it might be possible (though I highly doubt it) that the problem is caused by something in there.


----------

